# Custom Acrylic Tank- Split up for 4 bettas



## CrowntailPrincess (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my first post and I am new to this site. I realize this post should probably belong under the sticky and my apologies, but I wante dto touch upon the subject of having split betta tanks and your opinion on mine personally.

The idea for this tank was conceptualized after I feel deeply in love with fish, especially bettas, and wanted to expand my 2.5 gallon tank (which I had divided myself using hot glue and a plastic bag) to a whole new tank- one that could possibly house four or five bettas at once, separated by removable dividers. The bettas would constantly flare at each other and be entertaing and beautiful. This was before Christmas time, so I decided that since I would need a lot of help cutting and solvent welding the acrylic I would have my Dad help me as my Christmas present. I sent him my ideas and he surprised me by assembling it and presenting it to me Christmas morning!

However, there are some things I want to clarify that were beyond my control- I live in a dorm, so space is very limited. I asked for a slim tank and I got one, but it is only about 3 inches deep, a lot skinnier (therefore smaller) than I anticipated. Also the dividers were cut so that they do not reach the very top edges of the tank, limiting how much water I can put in (without the little bandits jumping over to fight each other)
My father also didn't account for the water bowing out the sides- which causes the dividers to fit too loosely in their slots- meaning I've come home to illegal betta hangouts and torn and mangled fins and bruises on faces when the stinkers figured out how to squeeze through to other compartments. That problem however has since been solved using clear tape to strap the top, though my bottle of betta fix is nearly empty.

The tank is slightly less than 5 gallons, which I know is probably pushing it way too far for the betta lovers reading this. My bettas can see each other and will duel it out between the dividers but have calmed down considerably since first put in place. I also have a UV light filter installed and running in the oldest boy's compartment (who has endured many accidental battles over the years sadly and isn't much to look at anymore) and that has helped me cut down on cleaning to once every 3-4 weeks. When I clean this tank, I do a full water change and sponge down every single piece with scalding hot water. The water change invigorates the young ones has often put the old and sick ones over the edge.

My question is this: If I were to cut down my stock to 2 bettas split by one divider in the middle, get a matching filter for the other side, and incorporate a few live plants to the set-up, would I be able to biologically "establish" a tank so that I wouldn't have to clean it (like how I currently do) anymore? Or is my tank too small? Or will the UV filters prevent me from establishing a healthy tank? I've heard mixed reviews about them but they are ideal for my current situation.
Otherwise feel free to post questions, comments, or anything else.





































THEIR CURRENT HOME ON MY WINDOW LEDGE:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow...skinniest tank in the known universe.

Basically, you can never totally eliminate the need to clean, but you can reduce it by making a soil-based Natural Planted Tank. Read OldFishLady's thread on her 55gal NPT and then ask her to take a look at this thread and answer any questions you may still have on it.


----------

